# Boxing Thread



## Krit (Apr 25, 2022)

Was on a boxing site, and it has a weed thread in it's forum, and I wondered if rollitup has one? 
Surprisingly the answer is no. So let starts one!
Where are all the lovers of the sweet science, I know I can't be the only one. 
I know my mates from across the pond must of seen the Fury vs. Whyte fight this past week. Thoughts?


----------



## SB85 (May 25, 2022)

Krit said:


> Was on a boxing site, and it has a weed thread in it's forum, and I wondered if rollitup has one?
> Surprisingly the answer is no. So let starts one!
> Where are all the lovers of the sweet science, I know I can't be the only one.
> I know my mates from across the pond must of seen the Fury vs. Whyte fight this past week. Thoughts?


100% expected Fury to come out with the W. He is just the best current HW in terms of skill set. I hope he stays around and fights the winner of the Joshua Vs Usyk rematch.


----------



## Krit (May 25, 2022)

SB85 said:


> 100% expected Fury to come out with the W. He is just the best current HW in terms of skill set. I hope he stays around and fights the winner of the Joshua Vs Usyk rematch.


Me as well. Agree with you about his skills, no one is even close at HW. Usyk has a good skill set but I still don't consider him a HW. If he retires good for him wish home the best, but I think he may have a couple more fights in him.


----------



## Brettman (May 25, 2022)

The only boxing matches I’ve ever watched have either been Mike Tyson or UFC & Youtubers lmao


----------



## SB85 (May 25, 2022)

Krit said:


> Me as well. Agree with you about his skills, no one is even close at HW. Usyk has a good skill set but I still don't consider him a HW. If he retires good for him wish home the best, but I think he may have a couple more fights in him.




I agree, Usyk is a blown-up cruiserweight.


----------



## Krit (May 25, 2022)

Brettman said:


> The only boxing matches I’ve ever watched have either been Mike Tyson or UFC & Youtubers lmao


Tyson is classic. If you have some free time watch some Roy Jones highlights, not the best technique but unbelievably gifted with speed and reflexes.


----------



## SB85 (May 25, 2022)

We got Gervonta Davis Vs Rolando Romero coming up this weekend.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 25, 2022)

Brettman said:


> The only boxing matches I’ve ever watched have either been Mike Tyson or UFC & Youtubers lmao


It's what's for dinner.


----------



## Krit (May 25, 2022)

SB85 said:


> We got Gervonta Davis Vs Rolando Romero coming up this weekend.


Haven't seen many full fights of Davis. The one's I did see he looked impressive, but they were against smaller competition moving up. 
I'm off this weekend so I'll be sure to check it out


----------



## Krit (May 25, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> It's what's for dinner.
> 
> View attachment 5139166


----------



## SB85 (May 25, 2022)

Krit said:


> Haven't seen many full fights of Davis. The one's I did see he looked impressive, but they were against smaller competition moving up.
> I'm off this weekend so I'll be sure to check it out



Davis hasn't really fought anybody of quality as of yet to be honest.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 25, 2022)

Krit said:


> View attachment 5139171


I did love watching Tyson fight. Loved the rage in him.


----------



## Brettman (May 26, 2022)

I hope he’s not in any trouble for that airplane bullshit.


----------



## Krit (May 26, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I did love watching Tyson fight. Loved the rage in him.


Yep, the guy wasn't there to make friends. He came to kick your ass


Brettman said:


> I hope he’s not in any trouble for that airplane bullshit.


Me too. Guy obviously was trying to get a reaction and some money out of it


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 26, 2022)

Krit said:


> Yep, the guy wasn't there to make friends. He came to kick your ass
> 
> Me too. Guy obviously was trying to get a reaction and some money out of it


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 26, 2022)

And about the only civil version. 

Do you really want your face pulverized?


----------



## Krit (May 27, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> View attachment 5139730


He loves his flying rats, his only friends growing up.

.


MICHI-CAN said:


> And about the only civil version.
> 
> Do you really want your face pulverized?


I don't think anyone likes getting hit in the face. I do appreciate people and like to watch those who have developed the skill of boxing.


----------



## Krit (May 29, 2022)

SB85 said:


> Davis hasn't really fought anybody of quality as of yet to be honest.


Seemed a little lost last night until he landed that left he was trying to time all night.
Once he steps up in competition with someone who can take his punches, he'll be in trouble.


----------



## SB85 (May 29, 2022)

Krit said:


> Seemed a little lost last night until he landed that left he was trying to time all night.
> Once he steps up in competition with someone who can take his punches, he'll be in trouble.




I agree, really doubt his promoters are going to throw him in there with any real threats. He isn't ready to be in there with quality competition.


----------



## CCGNZ (May 30, 2022)

Tyson Fury is super slick for his size and flabby build,incredible that THAT body has such a skill set.Also an inspiring back story of his trials and tribulations w/weight gain and addiction,I have great respect for him.Otherwise I liked the Leonard,Hearns Hagler,Duran era and of course the classic black and white footage from the 40's and 50's,so many greats Ray Robinson (the slickest ever),Carmen Basillio,Jake LaMotta,Gene Fulmer,Marciano,Joe Lewis,and on and on the great fighters of that era


----------



## lusidghost (May 30, 2022)

Krit said:


> Tyson is classic. If you have some free time watch some Roy Jones highlights, not the best technique but unbelievably gifted with speed and reflexes.


This is one of my favorite shirts.


----------



## CCGNZ (May 30, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> This is one of my favorite shirts.
> View attachment 5141413


There was a period of time when fighters facing Tyson were defeated as soon as they entered the ring before the bell,as the image of a in his prime ferocious Mike Tyson glared from the opposite corner,eg Michael Spinks,look at his face prior to the bout,defeated before one punch being thrown.


----------



## lusidghost (May 30, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> There was a period of time when fighters facing Tyson were defeated as soon as they entered the ring before the bell,as the image of a in his prime ferocious Mike Tyson glared from the opposite corner,eg Michael Spinks,look at his face prior to the bout,defeated before one punch being thrown.


I learned the term "skullduggery" from Tyson.


----------



## Krit (Jun 3, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Tyson Fury is super slick for his size and flabby build,incredible that THAT body has such a skill set.Also an inspiring back story of his trials and tribulations w/weight gain and addiction,I have great respect for him.Otherwise I liked the Leonard,Hearns Hagler,Duran era and of course the classic black and white footage from the 40's and 50's,so many greats Ray Robinson (the slickest ever),Carmen Basillio,Jake LaMotta,Gene Fulmer,Marciano,Joe Lewis,and on and on the great fighters of that era


Agreed. I watched the Gypsy King documentary and only have more respect for the guy.
Yep, those were the prime welter/middle weight days.


----------



## Krit (Jun 3, 2022)

Anyone want to make a prediction on the Kambosa vs Haney fight?
Not really in to both fighters, could see both of them winning. Kambosa walking through Haney and making it ugly or Haney boxing from the outside.


----------



## SB85 (Jun 4, 2022)

Krit said:


> Anyone want to make a prediction on the Kambosa vs Haney fight?
> Not really in to both fighters, could see both of them winning. Kambosa walking through Haney and making it ugly or Haney boxing from the outside.




Kambosa is gonna have to bring the fight to Haney or other wise he'll just get outboxed


----------



## CCGNZ (Jun 6, 2022)

Krit said:


> Agreed. I watched the Gypsy King documentary and only have more respect for the guy.
> Yep, those were the prime welter/middle weight days.


I also neglected to include the Ali/Frazier trilogy,the fact that a Joe Frazier who I think was generously listed a 5'10 could give away so much reach as a heavyweight and be effective is amazing,bob and weave, parry opponents jabs downward then get inside to deliver vicious left hooks to the body and head,the prototypical Philly fighter,heart and courage in spades,IMO shameful for Ali to diss him so much,uncle tom,gorilla etc,very hurtful to Frazier for years.And speaking of Philly,who cannot include Bernard Hopkins a very savvy,always in shape fighter who had a incredibly long and successful career.


----------



## imnicer (Jun 6, 2022)

Vasiliy Lomachenko, if you want to see boxing perfection, this is as close as it gets.


----------



## Krit (Jun 7, 2022)

THE MONSTER!!!
WOW! Didn't think Donaire would win but at least thought it would be competitive for a bit.
Inoue took him out like he was a nobody. The guy is a beast.


----------



## Krit (Jun 7, 2022)

imnicer said:


> Vasiliy Lomachenko, if you want to see boxing perfection, this is as close as it gets.


Love me some Loma as well. Check out Inoue if you haven't yet. The kid is special.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 7, 2022)

Lane, Hall of Fame boxing referee, dies at 85


Former boxing referee and International Hall of Famer Mills Lane has died at the age of 85, his family announced on Tuesday.




www.espn.com


----------



## SB85 (Dec 7, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Lane, Hall of Fame boxing referee, dies at 85
> 
> 
> Former boxing referee and International Hall of Famer Mills Lane has died at the age of 85, his family announced on Tuesday.
> ...




R.I.P to a true legendary person/ref


----------

